# How Do You Make a Classic Bernaise Sauce?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I am ignorant, and the recipes and techniques I've seen as a result of searching the web have been all over the place wrt ingredients and technique. What's "classic?"

Shel


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

you in luck that I hate my job (IT not cooking)

I have my school text cok which is basic french cooking. here is theres

2 oz chopped shallots
5 T chopped fresh tarragon
3 T chopped chervil
1 t crushed pepper corns
8 fl oz white wine vinegar

Reduce to 2 oz. Add this reduction to egg yolks and make hollandaise.


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

when we made it in class we strainded that mixture through cheesecloth so the reduction takes on those flavors. Then we added fresh chopped tarragon at the end.


----------



## juliec (May 17, 2007)

1/2 cup of dry white wine
3 whole black peppercorns
2 sprigs of fresh tarragon
3 large egg yolks
1 tablespoon of freshly squeezed lemon juice
2 sticks unsalted butter, melted, still warm
Hot Water
2 teaspoons minced tarragon
Pinch of Cayenne pepper (about 1/8 teaspoon) 
Salt & Pepper to taste

In a small skillet cook the wine, peppercorns & Tarragon sprigs over medium heat to reduce, about 5 minutes. Strain, discard the solids.
Blend the egg yolks, lemon juice, and the above strained mixture in a blender until smooth and frothy, 10-15 seconds.
With the blender running slowly drizzle half of the butter in, blend for about 1 1/2 -2 minutes, until thick. Add 2 teasppons of the hot water, add the remaining butter slowly, while blending. Can blend in more hot water until the mixture coats the back of a spoon. Add in the minced tarragon, cayanne , salt & pepper to taste before serving.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks gang. Your information was definitely helpful.

Shel


----------

